# Pet Sematary



## Slytherin Umbreon (Feb 21, 2019)

Finally the furry horror movie we've all be waiting for.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2019)

Can't wait :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Feb 22, 2019)

Didn't know they were making a Kero documentary


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 22, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Didn't know they were making a Kero documentary


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 22, 2019)

Book was great, movie looks good so far!


----------



## Asher Grey (Feb 22, 2019)

Loved the book and the first movie. Hesitant to have high hopes for this remake, though, since they're drastically changing so much about it.


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 23, 2019)

I saw the original and sequel. I didn't read the book though.

I am uncertain as to how this will live to the original but I am willing to give it a watch. I won't spoil the original so i'm just going to say from this trailer:

Looks promising. (=


----------



## Scots (Mar 2, 2019)

oooo! how have I missed this?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 17, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Didn't know they were making a Kero documentary


Better get out the calamine lotion because that's some sick burn! Ouch!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 6, 2019)

Just saw it. Felt bad for the family.
Had a few jumps from the scares. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 6, 2019)

I almost never find horror movies scary. 
Jump scares are cheap, I'm a Pagan so occult stuff isn't scary,  blood and gore just looks comical if I don't think it looks realistic, and ghosts and demons are stupid for spending so much time opening and slamming doors and moving furniture around.

The only scary movies I've seen were Alien and The Blair Witch Project, which was more about feeling dread than being scared. 
The Dark Crystal traumatized me as a child, but now I think it's pretty cool.

Gonna pass on this one.


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 6, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Just saw it. Felt bad for the family.
> Had a few jumps from the scares. I enjoyed it very much.


Cool! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

I can't wait to be disapointed with the typical cliche horror movie... Then again I guess that's what I get for doing Media... You learn most of what'll happen anyway.



Marius Merganser said:


> I almost never find horror movies scary.
> Jump scares are cheap, I'm a Pagan so occult stuff isn't scary,  blood and gore just looks comical if I don't think it looks realistic, and ghosts and demons are stupid for spending so much time opening and slamming doors and moving furniture around.
> 
> The only scary movies I've seen were Alien and The Blair Witch Project, which was more about feeling dread than being scared.
> ...


Dolls moving: I sleep.
Occultists: I sleep.
Jumpscare: I sleep.

The dog dies: *ABSOUTELY TERRIFIYING!
*


----------



## butchsquatch (Apr 20, 2019)

I didn't see the original or read the book, but i saw the new one and its really good! I'm definitely gonna have to check the book out cause Stephen King is real good


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)

It was okay. I wish the folk tale side of the phenomena had been explored a little more and there were less jumpscares and such. I guess it just wasn't my cup of tea


----------

